# Adams apple (thyroid cartilage) shrinking?



## thyroidnewbie (May 6, 2014)

I noticed it's the 4th dose I took today (started taking it Saturday) of Levothyroxine 50 mcg, and the Adams Apple is not as big as it was before I took it. Still there, but you have to look for it, not as obvious. Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe. It is conjectured that taking Thyroxine sometimes shrink goiters but that seems a little fast on such a low dose and only a few days.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? It may be a very good idea to do so!


----------

